# A Young Family Usually Means a Bike Trailer



## Pico Triano (11 Jan 2014)

This picture was taken in 1992 St. Pie-de-Bagot, Quebec at the beginning of our first family tour. I designed and built that yellow monstrosity myself. It worked quite well all things considered. I'd be interested in stories from other riders about their small family touring excursions.


----------



## Pico Triano (1 Feb 2014)

This didn't get a whole lot of attention here. I did write up the story of this trailer in more complete detail in the latest issue of my webzine http://picoscycling.blogspot.ca/2014/01/picos-cycling-tales-of-road-february.html. I do get visits from here and try to spend some time here as well.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (21 Mar 2014)

That's an amazing trailer! Do you still have it and use it?

It's incredible what people can create, when nothing else suits


----------



## Sara_H (22 Mar 2014)

I love that yellow trailer. It's the luggage underneath the baby?


----------



## Booyaa (22 Mar 2014)

I love that car on the left of the picture.


----------



## Pico Triano (4 Apr 2014)

Booyaa said:


> I love that car on the left of the picture.


 I miss that car. Small v8 in a small car. That sucker would go.


----------



## Pico Triano (4 Apr 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I love that yellow trailer. It's the luggage underneath the baby?


 Yeah in the box. Very secure. We could even lock it closed.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Apr 2014)

That must weigh a ton. What do you pull it with?

Steve


----------



## Pico Triano (11 Apr 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> That must weigh a ton. What do you pull it with?
> 
> Steve



Didn't exactly weigh a ton. Sure was heavy though. Minor hills were an issue, mountains were impossible, braking was an issue. I'm a mule but I couldn't make much mileage per day with it.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Apr 2014)

It sounds wonderful 

Steve


----------

